# FREE Giveaway Courtesy of Winglock Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our sponsors, Winglock Calls, is generous enough to offer another call package to giveaway to one of our members.

This call package includes:

Walnut/Poly Double Reed Duck Call










Walnut Short Reed Goose Call










Fleece Lanyard










To be entered - simply thank Winglock Calls for the giveaway and you are entered. We will do the giveaway as we normally do, and will randomly pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing in a few weeks decide the winner.

Check out some of the specials going on right now at Winglock:

http://winglockcalls.com

Good luck!


----------



## FLOYD

thanks for the package Winglock!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks Winglock! :beer:


----------



## Shu

Thanks for the offer Winglock!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks for the package.

And thanks for the sponsor ship.

Chuck


----------



## Goosehauler23

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Thank you for the package. :thumb:


----------



## Bwana

Thanks for the wonderful waterfowl package, looks like it would be just the ticket.


----------



## Jmnhunter

thanks for the Chance Winglock :thumb:


----------



## justund223

What a lovely package  Thanks for the chance Winglock


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks Winglock Calls! :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster

Sweet lookin' calls! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## turfpete

Thanks for the calls


----------



## jimmyjohn13

thanks winglock I hope I get a chance to try out the calls


----------



## hntnmn23

Thanks for the chance Winglock! Id like to add another call.


----------



## gaddy getter

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## duckman13

Thanks winglock


----------



## DuckerIL

Thanks Winglock, great looking calls.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Thanks Winglock! :beer:


----------



## Pato

Thanks so much for the chance Winglock! Great calls!


----------



## collar boy

Thanks Winglock!! looks like some good stuff!!


----------



## ja713

thanks winglock


----------



## poutpro

Thanks Winglok


----------



## jcnelsn1

Thanks Winglock


----------



## duckjunky

THANKS WINGLOCK CALLS!!!!!! PLEASE COUNT ME IN!!!! 
Duckjunky


----------



## take'em down

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Swanger

Thanks Winglock~~~Great calls!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Thank you Winglock


----------



## AdamFisk

Thank you Winglock!


----------



## qwakman

thank you winglock i would be proud to carry your calls


----------



## API

Thank you Winglock for this opportunity.


----------



## hemihunter

Thank you Winglock!!!


----------



## swenny

THANK YOU WINGLOCK-SWEET LOOKIN CALLS


----------



## nwolter

THANK YOU WINGLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad from ND

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## Band Man

Thanks Winglock calls. Your the best. Wish I had the money to buy one from you.


----------



## siouxhockey

Thanks for the giveaway Winglock! I promise to do my part in stopping waterfowl from overpopulating and damaging their habitat :beer:


----------



## goose killer

Thank you winglock for the give away of your n great calls!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Winglock!!!!


----------



## fox412

great calls.

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## USAlx50

Thanks for the chance winglock!


----------



## bandman

Thanks for the oppurtunity Winglock!!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Thank you Winglock!


----------



## ckbeggs

Thanks Winglock!!!


----------



## MN_Rudy

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Buck Hunter

thanks for your generous give aways. I know i would be very happy to use and blow on those calls for my buddies in a blind!


----------



## Nasty Nate

Thanks winglock


----------



## spoiler92

Thanks Winglock Calls!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Thanks Winglock Calls for Sponsering the site and the giveaway on great call package. Thanks again


----------



## mmoats

Thank you Winglock Calls!!


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks for the chance Winglock and welcome to the site!


----------



## ru14bndecoyedn

Thanks winglock


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks Winglock!!!


----------



## WARDEN247

thankyou winglock. very nice calls


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

Thanks winglock


----------



## muskat

Thank You Winglock!!!


----------



## ND_duckman

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Thanks Winglock! :beer:


----------



## watrdog

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your generosity winglock!!


----------



## swandog

Thanks for the chance winglock :beer: :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr

Thanks for the giveaway package winglock!! :beer:


----------



## lynxx69

Thanks winglock!!!!


----------



## pappyhat

Thanks Winglock for a chance at a great package.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Thanks Winglock :beer:


----------



## BenelliELITE17

Thanks for the package Winglock!


----------



## teamducker

Thank you winglock!!


----------



## tumblebuck

Thank you, Winglock!


----------



## diver_sniper

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## DonkeyCart

Thanks Winglock Calls and Rick!

Awesome set up for someone.


----------



## Ande8183

Thanks Winglock :beer:


----------



## snownado chaser

Thank you Winglock for the chance at a great gift!!!


----------



## wdevlieger

Thanks winglock


----------



## Hitman_25

Thanks winglock


----------



## papacharlie

THX FOR THE PACKAGE WINGLOCK[/b]


----------



## jp

thanks for the package Winglock!


----------



## headshot

Thanks Winglock


----------



## ksfowler

Thank you Winglock!


----------



## Bubba

Thanks Winglock for being so gracious to donate the package.... :beer:


----------



## huntin1

Thanks for the giveaway Winglock!!!

huntin1


----------



## BHealy

Thank you Winglock!


----------



## Hankinator

Thanks Winglock !


----------



## heli_man

The giveaway is really appreciated. Thanks Winglock!


----------



## snowgoosehunter

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## wa-coyote-hunter

Thanks Winglock Calls for the giveaway those are some nice looking calls. Dave


----------



## goosehunter31

thanks for the package winglocks


----------



## goosehunter31

thanks for the package winglocks


----------



## 94silverado

Great Calls Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## kkelly

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## fishhook

thanks for the giveaway Winglock


----------



## commander019

Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Thanks Winglock for the chance to win.


----------



## HOBBES

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thank you Winglock for the generous giveaway.


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## bioman

Thanks Winglock, please count me in.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks winglock


----------



## waterfowl kid

Thanks Winglock for a chance to win some nice lookin calls!!


----------



## Voss

Thank you very much Winglock!


----------



## G Man

I'd love to give these a try. Thanks for the chance Winglock!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Great Looking Calls
Thanks Winglock
Please put me in...


----------



## CoteauViewKiller

Thanks Winglock for the awesome calls!!! It is really appreciated!!!


----------



## mcudwort

Thank You Winglock!


----------



## shadowman

Thanks Winglock! Awesome looking calls!


----------



## tikkat3

Thanks for the package Winglock!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Thanks for sponsoring a site for us addicted fools of the world. :beer: :beer:


----------



## sharptail1980

Thanks winglock calls!!!!!


----------



## huntfever

Thanks for the chance and the sponsorship.


----------



## NDWirehair

Thank you Winglock Calls, for the giveaway.


----------



## NDhunter14

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## 308

Thanks Winglock Calls!


----------



## yelik

Thanks for making the ofeer available Winglock


----------



## Gander_killer

THANKS WingLock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikeguy

Beautiful calls.

Thanks for the offer, Winglock!


----------



## oldfireguy

Thanks Winglock for the giveaway, and for sponsoing this site.


----------



## fubar

THANKS!


----------



## drduck

A big thanks to winglock for the giveaway.

The dogs already in saskatchewan and I'm there in a week! Let it begin!!


----------



## R Diddy 08

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## Wally03

Awesome Thanks, Winglock


----------



## carp_killer

thanks winglock


----------



## duckslayer

thanks winglock :beer:


----------



## gundogguru

thanks for the package Winglock!


----------



## mshutt

Thanks Winglock! Great looking calls!!!


----------



## wish2hunt

Thanks For The Opportunity!! Great looking calls.


----------



## duck-band

Thanks winglock for the package! Looks good!


----------



## Ima870man

Thanks Winglock Calls.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## fc bllab

Thanks for the offer winglock, can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Thanks Winglock


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## allhunter

thanks winglock


----------



## ekrueger35

Thanks Winglock


----------



## bagsmasher

Thanks winglock....I need something that talks goose.


----------



## watrdog

Thank you winglock calls!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Thanks for this awesome chance.

My Walnut Whisperer is awesome.

Rick Perry is a class act, 2 thumbs up from Illinois


----------



## Marlin40

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## fargodawg

thanks for the chance


----------



## laci 1

Chris Hustad said:


> One of our sponsors, Winglock Calls, is generous enough to offer another call package to giveaway to one of our members.
> 
> This call package includes:
> 
> Walnut/Poly Double Reed Duck Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut Short Reed Goose Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleece Lanyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be entered - simply thank Winglock Calls for the giveaway and you are entered. We will do the giveaway as we normally do, and will randomly pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing in a few weeks decide the winner.
> 
> Check out some of the specials going on right now at Winglock:
> 
> http://winglockcalls.com
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Pete

Thanks for sponsoring Winglock!


----------



## dewitt88

Thanks alot winglock!!


----------



## Jaker386

THanks


----------



## honker85

Thanks winglock


----------



## The Canuck Kid

Thank you kindly for sponsoring Winglock


----------



## hattles

Thank you Winglock for supporting Nodak Outdoors and their members. :beer:


----------



## MNget'emclose

Thanks for the calls Winglock


----------



## drduck

Headed to SK wed. sad I can't have my new calls with me. Will have to wait for ND!! Folks who are not pumped up for weeks and haven''t looked at this website daily don't deserve such great calls!! Let's get to the draw so these can get some field time this year.

Thanks again !!!


----------



## RiceBison1

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## team.mother.flockers

Thanks for being a supporter of nodak outdoors and north dakota waterfowlers winglock!


----------



## mjschuette

i hope they sound as good as the look!


----------



## 4grnhds

Thanks for the calls.


----------



## Hooked4life

Thank You Winglock for supporting us!


----------



## FowlTalker6

Thanks for the call package Winglock


----------



## dbenson

thanks winglock calls!!


----------



## dropem21

THANKS WINGLOCK!!!


----------



## BigT

Thanks Winglock for the chance and the support!!!


----------



## duckmander

Thank you Winglock Calls.


----------



## templey_41

Danka scheun Winglock! Hope to have a chance to blow these on my lanyard!


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Thanks Winglock!!!!


----------



## twopopper

Thanks Winglock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlickNick

Looks like a great package!!


----------



## zettler

Thank you Rick Perry and Winglock Calls!


----------



## Trapper99

Thank ya thank ya winglock!


----------



## goosekilla03

Thanks winglock


----------



## tyler_me33

thanks winglock


----------



## crappiekilla

Nice calls and thanks winglock thats a class A move.


----------



## Bowstring

Thanks Winglock for the chance.


----------



## duckslyr

thanks winglock


----------



## Wyobee

Thanks Winglock!! Would love to try out your calls!!


----------



## ej4prmc

Thank's winglock! I did like your website and have placed a order. again Thanks!


----------



## teamsnover

thanks winglock


----------



## Killin time

Thanks Windlock


----------



## twodogs

Windlock, THANKS a whole lot forthis super offer!


----------



## Pitboss

Thank you winglock


----------



## Scaredy-snow

It's Winglock guys! I say Thankyou, as well, Winglock!


----------



## hammerhead

Thanks Winglock


----------



## sabb66ca

thanks winglock,,,great stuff


----------



## the_hunter

THANKS WINGLOCK!


----------



## farmgirl77

Thanks Rick Perry and Winglocks for letting some lucky reader try your calls. It gives hope to new hunters like myself to be fortunate to try different calls.


----------



## sodakhunter13

Thanks Winglock! Great looking calls.


----------



## ewood

Thanks Windlock!!!


----------



## 495hp

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Captain America

thanks for the chance Winglock!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries Closed


----------

